# New video: wild orchids in western China, Sichuan Province



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 16, 2014)

Another new video on the orchids of northern Sichuan pieced together from video clips from last year's tour with the Perners. Lots of stuff in there - 27 different species exclusive of the genus Cypripedium, one epiphytic, one undescribed and in publication, one very likely new to science, and one an undescribed albinistic form of a known species. Enjoy.

Wild Orchids in Western China


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing. What more can be said? 

It makes me wish I would have stayed with and pursued a degree in botany, though I'm 99% sure I would have gone the phragmipedium route in terms of specialization. China and surrounding areas is definitely a hot bed for plant evolution, but South America is still yielding new species as well.


----------



## abax (Oct 16, 2014)

I always enjoy these little trips with you and your friends. Thank you.


----------



## bcostello (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you. That was great. Wish I could visit there.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2014)

Many thanks! Does anyone know if the Perners will be selling any of these non-cyps anytime soon? Like the Phaius or Helleborines?


----------



## tonyw (Oct 17, 2014)

wonderful video,as usual.

Thank you


----------



## Secundino (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. A beautiful place.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 18, 2014)

just fantastic,
many thanks,
David


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2014)

Great vid!
What a trip!!!

The mammals at the end were a buzz kill.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2014)

Very interesting and beautiful as usual


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm glad you all enjoyed it. The crazy part is that in the 10 days we were in those mountains, we just touched on what is there. Give me a summer in that place and wow...



Linus_Cello said:


> Many thanks! Does anyone know if the Perners will be selling any of these non-cyps anytime soon? Like the Phaius or Helleborines?



I think the issue is that there is little interest/money in them. I guess we could try to talk him into at least producing flasks for sale.



Clark said:


> Great vid!
> What a trip!!!
> 
> The mammals at the end were a buzz kill.



Yeah, I know. Of course, that was the point really. People have been living for thousands of years in these mountains with their animals, so who knows, maybe things will continue on just fine. Rampant tourism is perhaps a greater problem, not to mention road building, damn construction, etc. Then again, what part of the world isn't under pressure these days?


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2014)

I finally took the time to watch your great video Tom!!!! 

I am afraid you definitely convinced me to participate to the Perner tour next year  ! Quite some genera where we find species here in Europe too, Neotia, Cephalantera, Epipactis ....!

Thanks a lot! I am just wondering if I should take a camera along, because you greatly pictured all of those lovelies !!!!

Jean


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2014)

Wonderful work Tom:clap::clap:

If you know at the time could you include some info on pollination biology?


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 19, 2014)

Fantastic video and thanks for sharing. It is incredible how much you know about these plants beyond just identifying then. A trip with the Perners to this area is on my wish list. If I ever can swing it, I'll be sure to study up on your videos before hand. Thanks again.


----------



## slc (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great vid. 

I love the bronze foliage on the no-name Amitostigma.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I'
> I think the issue is that there is little interest/money in them.


I would buy some.


----------

